# What happen to Cartoon Network



## Trolli (Dec 2, 2008)

So i turn to ch. 45 for Cartoon Network, and i see Robert De Niro appear on the screen getting beaten with some baseball bats. in a farm like area. 
They aint send no message or memo or nothing. they at least could have told the king. Know how am i suppose to sneak up on the screen to feed the hungry little bastards who watch CN. 


It says CN is 81 now............has any one else noticed this.


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2008)

fyi: not everyone has cable

not everyone lives where you do, so channels are different

and not everyone cares


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 2, 2008)

It must of changed to a channel that supports HD.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Channels change all the time, big whoop.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

People watch Cartoon Network?


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave said:


> fyi: not everyone has cable



Sorry Dave if you can't afford cable.


----------



## Trolli (Dec 2, 2008)

Dave said:


> fyi: not everyone has cable
> 
> not everyone lives where you do, so channels are different
> 
> and not everyone cares



If you aint care what you posted for and i said has anyone else noticed this meaning the people in my region.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 2, 2008)

iFlare said:


> If you aint care what you posted for and i said has anyone else noticed this meaning the people in my region.


lol @ you berating people for not caring. Look at your custom title


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 2, 2008)

iFlare said:


> If you aint care what you posted for and i said has anyone else noticed this meaning the people in my region.



Here's a thought: try calling the Motherfucking cable company!


----------



## Trolli (Dec 2, 2008)

Jello_Biafra said:


> Here's a thought: try calling the Motherfucking cable company!




i just dont give a fuckkkk


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 2, 2008)

iFlare said:


> i just dont give a fuckkkk




What was the point in making the thread then?


----------



## Trolli (Dec 2, 2008)

Hahahah to discuss the topic silly


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 2, 2008)

Dish Network.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Dish Network.



Fails


----------



## Dman (Dec 2, 2008)

different areas-different channels


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 2, 2008)

i thought this was gonna be another thread about how much cartoon network sucks now


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Fails


You were doin it wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> You were doin it wrong.



I never did it all, nobody does in the Hurricane state


----------



## Dave (Dec 2, 2008)

iFlare said:


> If you aint care what you posted for and i said has anyone else noticed this meaning the people in my region.


with your location being a joke, how can ANYONE know what region you are referring to?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2008)

*Channel 43*

Seems fine to me Bob.


----------



## SurgeV1? (Dec 2, 2008)

Cartoon Network *is *shitty now.

Look what's on the damn schedule lately:

Chowder(A show about a fat-shit cat...thing that's a chef. Eat's something and fucks everything up somehow, someway.)

Flapjack(A rugged, pirate and his campy, overly homosexual sidekick in adventures looking for some shit called Candy Island. Think Spongebob, but if he was human, and things were even more creepier.)

Johnny Test. I mean, srly, CN? 

No Johnny Bravo, Powerpuff Girls, Not even a mention of Dexter's Lab, Cow and Chicken or any of the other classics, hell, Kid's Next Door and Ed Edd n' Eddy don't even come on anymore, it's literally all day, every day with Total Drama Island, Johnny Test, Chowder, and Flapjack. Give it a fucking break. The only decent show on there that they took from Nick is 6teen, and that's EDITED. (any instance of the word gay is out, any boob jokes or anything, out. Same for Total Drama Island, which would be 5x better if it were unedited. Why does CN put up a warning for those shows if they're STILL edited?)

And I thought Nick with the CONSTANT Spongebob episodes followed by 5 episodes of ICarly and 10 episodes of Drake and Josh were bad.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2008)

^lol did you even read the OP?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 2, 2008)

People still watch Cartoon Network?


----------



## SurgeV1? (Dec 2, 2008)

Mider T said:


> ^lol did you even read the OP?



Yep, it's a troll but doesn't change that fact that I think CN is shitty now.


Basically; I realize OP's a troll, I just wanted to rant.


----------



## abstract (Dec 3, 2008)

peeps got older, dbz got cancelled.

that's what happend.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 3, 2008)

No, it ended.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't have Cartoon Network on my TV


----------



## Starrk (Dec 3, 2008)

But DBZ was on Toonami, which is treated as a different demographic, like Adult Swim.


----------



## kidloco (Dec 3, 2008)

get rape for bush vagina, taht bicht and him hate of anime


----------



## Legend (Dec 3, 2008)

i needed something to make me laugh today


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Dec 4, 2008)

O_o Mine's on Channel 22.

Anyway,they changed channels.
Channels do that all the time.


----------



## TheCosplayPanda (Dec 4, 2008)

mines on channel 51 i think ?


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 6, 2008)

It seems you have Comcast. It was moved to channel 81 and 124.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm.. Television discussion?...

to the Konoha Theatre-mobile!...


----------



## Chee (Dec 6, 2008)

> Chowder(A show about a fat-shit cat...thing that's a chef. Eat's something and fucks everything up somehow, someway.)
> 
> Flapjack(A rugged, pirate and his campy, overly homosexual sidekick in adventures looking for some shit called Candy Island. Think Spongebob, but if he was human, and things were even more creepier.)



Those shows are good.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 6, 2008)

Adding to post count Ok let me say something useful not really, its as useless as this thread My CN is on 22 like Pika-Chan's. But one day I was looking for YES to see my Nets and instead of basketball I got the Bloomberg channel, and I was like, WTF is this shyt but then I found out it was in channel 53, so now its so far away from all the other sports channels... those motha fukas


----------



## Starrk (Dec 6, 2008)

Mine is 25.

It's a Motel 6 channel.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 6, 2008)

What if CN really did show _Casino_ one day? That would really be something.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Those shows are good.



I'll agree with you on Flapjack. I don't know about you, but it has some..weird nostalgic feeling to it, with a darker sense of humor, which makes it better than the other shit on there. Chowder..is mediocre, really. I don't care for it, it's a hit or miss show for me.


----------



## Bender (Dec 7, 2008)

iFlare said:


> Hahahah to discuss the topic silly



No 


Because there's already a thread on this


----------

